# WANTED: Good Advice



## diedreich (Jul 23, 2008)

I am currently looking for a "modern"(non-1911) .45acp for under $700.It would preferably not have a heavy trigger pull and look pretty cool also. PLEASE RESPOND IF YOU HAVE ANY ADVICE WHATSOEVER!!! Ive heard about the springfield xd's are the smith and wesson's m&p's any good?
Thanks, Diedreich


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Sa Xd45


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Springfield XD45...

You're going to hear this a lot...


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

When I wanted another 45 I looked and handled all three,the M&P,XD and Glock. I chose the XDc 45 in Dark Earth. Good trigger ,accurate and just about the size of my Glock 19. I've got 500-600 rounds through it not one hic-up or problem.The more you shoot it the more you like it. Every one who tried it wants one. I'm not bashing the others just for a 45 the XD fit me.Try it, you'll like it. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

One more vote for the XD. I have the .45 GAP around 1000 rnds. with no probs.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If you want an all metal pistol, then look at the CZ 97 or EAA Witness Match.

Another poly pistol to consider is the FN or the Beretta Storm. If you want something small to carry concealed, then look at the Kahrs.

PhilR.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Another vote for the XD .45 ACP.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

+1 on the SA XD 45c and the steel frame EAA witness. :smt023


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Hate to be a broken record, but Guns & Ammo Handgun magazine had a .45 polymer shoot-off and the XD45 won more categories than the Taurus, M&P and Glock, and placed 2nd in most of the categories it didnt win.

It's a quality polymer 45. I don't own one in .45 but I do in .40, and I love it.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, if a gun mag said it's the best, that settles it! :anim_lol:

From the posts so far it sounds like XD all the way, but there are alot of XD fans on this board and the M&P guys (not to mention Glock guys) just haven't chimed in yet. I don't own either and here's my take.

Seriously, both (XD or S&W M&P) are excellent guns. The M&P comes with interchangeable grips in different sizes to custom fit to your hands/feel.

If you can find somewhere that rents both, shoot them both a go with the one that you shoot better and like the feel of. At least dry fire them in the store and figure out which one feels better to you (fit, grip, control placement, trigger reach, trigger feel etc) and go with that one.

And, yes, it may come down to which one you like the looks of better. While I don't really find looks a high priority since, these are both great guns what the heck, get the one that "calls" to you or you get the screaming deal on.

You can find alot of useful info on these guns right here in the Springfield, S&W, and general semi-auto forums.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

diedreich said:


> ... look pretty cool also.


Take a basic NRA handgun safety course.

Deduct the cost of a safe from your handgun budget.

Rent different guns at the range. Pick one you shoot best.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

The poll that has been going on in this forum comparing XD, Glock, and M&P still has XD in the lead !!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> The poll that has been going on in this forum comparing XD, Glock, and M&P still has XD in the lead !!


To me the poll more accurately reflects the fact that more people that responded to the poll own the XD. I'm not saying it is not the best gun, or that it is for that matter. I'm just saying that in my estimation that is what most of these polls come down to, each person voting for the gun they own. Same with all the "I'm new, which first gun should I buy?" threads. They are all very good guns and it just comes down to which is best for you. While it may very well be that the XD was the best choice for more people that has no bearing on which may be the best for another. And I highly doubt that everyone that voted have shot at least 100 rounds out of each gun in the poll, or even fired all the other guns.

Pick a high quality firearm like any of these, and then buy the one you shoot best and fits/feels best to YOU. My $0.02.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

For that price, Ex-Dee 45. And I am not just jumping on the bandwagon; I own one and it's a nice pistol.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

XD45 gets my vote...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

How about a Glock model 21? Also, you may be able to find a nice used Sig Sauer P220.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have the 5" xd45 and i love it. Thinking about trading my taurus pt145 in on the compact xd45. I haven't tried the m&p yet so i cant give an educated comparison.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock model 21.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i have both gun 

and ...................................................

i prefer the usp .45 but my wife loves the xd .45 :buttkick:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

XD45 hands down
now - 4", 5", thumb safety, 
choices choices choices

i love the glocks but their 3 45ACP's don't feel right, their 45GAP's do however

i'd rather have two XD's than one Springfield 1911 - same price
if you believe that, i have some land to sell you...........


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

toolboxluis said:


> i have both gun
> 
> and ...................................................
> 
> i prefer the usp .45 but my wife loves the xd .45 :buttkick:


I also thought of the USP but they're a little more than his price range... at least around me. They can be had used for less, though.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't listen to the blasthemous rants of the XD fiends! They are heretics! Put your faith in the *glock 21*!
Lo Gaston Glock is Most Gracious, Most Merciful...

You can also find a good, used, Sig 220 for around 500.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> How about a Glock model 21? Also, you may be able to find a nice used Sig Sauer P220.


+1... Looks like somebody beat me to it...


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I really like my Ruger P90DC but they don't make them any more.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I have the 5" xd45 and i love it. Thinking about trading my taurus pt145 in on the compact xd45. I haven't tried the m&p yet so i cant give an educated comparison.


So I broke down today and bought a m&p 45. I love it. With the exception of mag capacity i think i actually like it better than my xd. I would have to say don't choose one over the other without looking at both. It feels great in my had and is easy to pick up at shoot. My first shot with it was in the 9 ring.


----------

